# Dixie at Black Shoals 7/6



## bsanders (Jun 24, 2013)

Get there early, we will try to blast off by 6:15. We will fish 8 hours.


----------



## Steve78 (Jun 24, 2013)

The gate man normally doesn't open the gates early til 6, is he gonna get them open early enough for a 615 blastoff?


----------



## bsanders (Jun 25, 2013)

For some reason I thought he got there around 5:30 Steve, I could be wrong, but I will call them and remind them that we are coming and see what time the gate will be opening.


----------



## JarheadDad (Jun 25, 2013)

So if you are a senior citizen (55 & older) do you get to troll?  

If I can find Black Shoals I may have to fish that one!


----------



## bsanders (Jun 25, 2013)

If you feel that trolling will increase your odds and that you cant run with the big dogs, then come on, your money will spend just as good as any...............I'm just kidding, before someone gets there panties in a wad. Come on out Jarhead, we would be more than happy to have you.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jun 26, 2013)

I might show up. What's the fee?


----------



## bsanders (Jun 26, 2013)

$50 per boat.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## LIPS (Jun 26, 2013)

bsanders said:


> $50 per boat.



No membership fee?


----------



## bsanders (Jun 27, 2013)

Not with only 2 tourneys left. Seems like when teams feel like they don't have a shot at making the top 5, they spot coming and that hurts the tourney payouts.


----------



## JarheadDad (Jun 27, 2013)

HEY! We troll so we can eat more snacks and take naps! 

I dunno' about big dogs. That sounds pretty scary! 

Seriously though, I'll try to make it. I'll fish with Steve78 so you don't have to add a new boat number. Plus he can keep me awake when I doze off!


----------



## bsanders (Jun 27, 2013)

you will have to take that up with kyle. look forward to meeting you.


----------



## bsanders (Jun 28, 2013)

Gate is gonna open at 6.


----------



## bloodhound1 (Jul 1, 2013)

How much if you are solo?


----------



## bsanders (Jul 1, 2013)

$50 per boat


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jul 5, 2013)

Me and my partner will be there tomorrow.  Can't wait


----------



## bsanders (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## bsanders (Jul 5, 2013)

Blast off will be 6:30. Get there early and be ready guys and gals. Weigh in at 2:30. See y'all in the morning.


----------



## bsanders (Jul 5, 2013)

And the way it looks bring the rain suits.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jul 6, 2013)

Was on my way this morning and got about 10 minutes away and realized I left my batteries at home. :banging head: sorry I couldn't make it


----------



## bighunter23 (Jul 6, 2013)

How did it go guys?


----------



## bsanders (Jul 6, 2013)

Ruark and Okeefe for the win today. Their 5 fish sack went 15.15lbs. Second place went to Jason and Drew with a 12.97lbs 5 fish sack and big fish of 6.88lbs. Congrats guys.


----------



## ja88red (Jul 6, 2013)

very nice


----------

